# Star Wars: Episode 8 - Darum ist Lukes Rückzugsinsel voller Porgs



## Luiso (21. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 8 - Darum ist Lukes Rückzugsinsel voller Porgs* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 8 - Darum ist Lukes Rückzugsinsel voller Porgs*


----------



## Maverick-wsv (21. Dezember 2017)

Das war wahrscheinlich auch welweit die einzige Location für diesen Film. Ne billige  Steinhütte auf ner Klippe.


----------



## moeykaner (21. Dezember 2017)

Weil digital entfernen soviel schwieriger ist, wie Porgs darüber zu klatschen. Is klar.

Zum Thema Humor in Star Wars.

Ich habe in Episode 7 herzlich gelacht, aber in diesem Teil war der Humor einfach nur hohl und häufig in Szenen eingesetzt, die eigentlich ernst sein sollten.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Dezember 2017)

Maverick-wsv schrieb:


> Das war wahrscheinlich auch welweit die einzige Location für diesen Film. Ne billige  Steinhütte auf ner Klippe.



Es wird schon Gründe geben warum man sich genau den Drehort ausgewählt hat. Man recherchiert ja im Normalfall vorher über das Areal. Vermutlich haben da die erwünschten Vorteile die Nachteile übertroffen.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Dezember 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es wird schon Gründe geben warum man sich genau den Drehort ausgewählt hat. Man recherchiert ja im Normalfall vorher über das Areal. Vermutlich haben da die erwünschten Vorteile die Nachteile übertroffen.



... was übrigens kein ungefährlicher Job ist, wie "vor kurzem" der Locationscout von Narcos in Mexiko feststellen musste!


----------



## Wamboland (21. Dezember 2017)

Es gibt genau einen Grund - weil sie sich verkaufen sollen wie warme Semmeln. ^^


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Dezember 2017)

Ich mag die Porgs


----------



## Wubaron (21. Dezember 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich mag die Porgs



Wär hatte das gedacht.


----------



## SpieleKing (22. Dezember 2017)

Also ich finde sie duper und empfand sie auch an keiner stelle nervig. Sie haben eher mein Hunger angeregt =D


----------



## Spruso (22. Dezember 2017)

Lustig. Als ich die Dinger gesehen habe, musste ich tatsächlich gleich an Puffins denken. Hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass das einfach digital verkleidete Puffins sind


----------

